# Coues Deer



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Shot this brute at 43yds on the first morning. In fact, it was the first deer I saw! 105 0/8 net, 101 5/8 typical!

Second photo is a mountain lion sliiping by the water hole, 55yds from my blind!!!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That is a stud Coues buck. Good job and congrats. Where is he from? When i was a much younger man I had a chance to hunt Pima county Az. with some friends of the family. I got an 8 that might go 80inches. I was surprised to see how small full grown deer are. I still have his buckhorn mount on my wall.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks! This is Sonora, Mexico. I believe Pima County was where the World record was shot???


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

good job, Heck of a shot too.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is 2cool! biggest i've seen.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is a nice accomplishment, congrats.


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice deer ....... PY?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

-D, P&Y for Coues typical is 70, B&C is 100.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck of a buck!! That's one of the biggest I've seen. Congrats!!


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

cool.....JW in the books


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*congrats*

Sweet! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably one of the best trophies posted in a long time. Congrats ... !!! Amazing you scored big on day one. Just awesome.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is awesome, congrats.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

great coues buck. arizona or sonora?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sonora, Mexico.

@ Spec- I personally feel a mature Coues buck is the toughest animal to take in North America. They are a riot to hunt!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Squid ... for sure man. I've got buddies that guide Coues in Sonora that have between the two of them over 20 B&C entries and also about 15 P&Y entries ... and they say the same:

Toughest animal to make book: Mule deer
Easiest animal to make book: Pronghorn
Toughest/funnest animal to hunt AND make book: Coues deer

I've been trying to get that way for 8 years to hunt me up a little deer, but I can't afford the glass to do it ... !!!

Again, congrats ... he's a beauty ...


----------

